

How not to support women in tech - your_throwaway
http://doubleunion.tumblr.com/post/77929475144/how-not-to-support-women-in-tech

======
your_throwaway
I hope that it isn't against HN guidelines to create a throwaway for things
like this.

I don't feel safe posting a link like this under my main account. This article
is really scary.

It sounds like this guy was legitimately trying to be both supportive, and
delicate in his approach. Reading through his emails makes me wonder "am I the
problem?"

I hope not! But according to this post I shouldn't even be allowed to ask that
question!

Yikes! :-(

